# some photos :)



## leviatan (Feb 9, 2011)

_Sybilla pretiosa_





_Acromantis formosana_





_Acanthops sp _









_Acontista multicolor_





_Phyllocrania paradoxa_


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 9, 2011)

"_Acromantis formosana" shot, is very nice. as well as the rest, Great job!_


----------



## leviatan (Feb 10, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> "_Acromantis formosana" shot, is very nice. as well as the rest, Great job!_


Thanks !


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 10, 2011)

You got lots of babies! nice pictures too... (forgot how to spell pictures, been abreaviating too long...) :tt2:


----------



## leviatan (Feb 11, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> You got lots of babies! nice pictures too... (forgot how to spell pictures, been abreaviating too long...) :tt2:


More


----------



## dgerndt (Feb 11, 2011)

Aw, how cute! I really like "Acontista multicolor". I want that species! So cute!


----------



## leviatan (Feb 18, 2011)

more:

male _Acromantis formosana_









ooth _Acromantis formosana_





_Acanthops sp_


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 18, 2011)

Boy that last shot, she looks grumpy ! :lol:


----------



## leviatan (Feb 18, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Boy that last shot, she looks grumpy ! :lol:


I think she like it !


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 18, 2011)

leviatan said:


> I think she like it !


haha :lol: 

Harry


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 19, 2011)

LOL at the discussion about the last pic, hehe. I think she looks grumpy too.



He'd better watch himself!   

I enjoyed the pics, Damian!



I especially liked the ones of all the_ P. paradoxa_ hanging out on the bin together.


----------



## Precarious (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice collection and great shots of the Ghost female.


----------



## leviatan (Feb 22, 2011)

Acontista multicolor, 1th mated, six to go  





and my collection - all prepared by myself


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 22, 2011)

nice collection.

maybe someone like you can do a nice walk through as to how you pin them so they can be framed like that. it would be something I would like to do someday.

Harry


----------



## dgerndt (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice collection! I've dried only one mantis, and she got very dark and lost most of her color. You did a great job!


----------



## animalexplorer (Feb 22, 2011)

Very nice collection, well done! I would also be very interested in yor pinning technique as I have never done it.


----------



## leviatan (Feb 22, 2011)

haha you want to know my method? ...

If I tell you, I will kill you all  joke  

I'm using the easiest method that exist in bug world. I'm taking dead mantid, pinned legs, forearm, head, wings (sometimes) etc. Then I put this pinned mantid on bookshelf and I forget about it for few weeks  Later I taking this dry mantid to my collection. That's all.


----------

